# 17 for coyote



## liljonnyWV (Sep 3, 2008)

What do you think of a 17 for coyote? In WV you have to use 22 or smaller or shot gun with 4 shot or smaller. Where Im hunting i have had to take some long shots.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

a 22 or smaller, #4 or smaller, sounds like they want alot of wounded coyotes.
if you usea 17 make your shots close and accurate, in my opinion 50-75 yards tops.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

The following will answer your question in full.

I think i'd pick up a 22mag or 17hmr and have at it. I just hope your aim is good. Kelly Hannan has a great point. 
xdeano

----------------------------------------
http://www.wvdnr.gov/Regulations/hunting_genregs.shtm#CoyoteHuntRegs

"Coyote Hunting Regulations

During daylight hours (½ hour before sunrise to ½ hour after sunset) coyotes may be hunted year round.

Hunting coyotes at night using amber or red-colored artificial light is legal from January 1 thru July 31.

*Firearms legal for night coyote hunting are shotguns with #4 or smaller shot and rimfire rifles or handguns of .22 caliber or smaller.* Laser light or telescopic sights using a laser light are prohibited.

During closed small game season, coyotes may only be hunted in open fields.

Electronic calls are legal.

There is no daily, annual or season bag limit."


----------



## rlzman68 (Jul 14, 2008)

The 17 is a little lite way lite really. 223 would be a much better choice and is still cheap to shoot. The 17 is fun very fun when used for what it was meant for.


----------



## liljonnyWV (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks for the help!


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

don't get me wrong, I'm not advocating shooting coyotes with a 17 hmr or 22 mag, but you have to do with what they let you use. If you have to use such a small caliber I'd keep the range down to about 75 yds and I hope you kill them or you'll be tracking a lot. good luck

xdeano


----------



## kdog70 (Sep 1, 2008)

how about 17 centerfire any reports from the field?


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I think a 17REM would do fine.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

i say screw it. i'd bust out the 300 win mag.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Not sure why they limit you to such small shot in a shotgun, but based on that and the rimfire restriction I would use a 22 WMR. I know first hand it works on called coyotes in Illinois with CCI Maxi-Mag 40 grain hp's.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Do you mean #4 shot or #4 Buck? 22cal or smaller? Well a 220 swift is a 22 calibre. Double check the regs sounds like maybe a second look is a good move.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

The way I read it, the caliber restrictions only apply to night hunting.


----------



## Little Bobby (Sep 30, 2008)

i would call it in to about 50 yrds and shoot it with a .22 nice and easy thats how ive been getting mine


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Nice and easy, Yeh Yeh thats the ticket!!!


----------



## maximini14 (Dec 19, 2007)

As xdeano pointed out in his post which included the "coyote hunting reg",

a "rimfire of 22 cal or smaller is required"

For yotes I'd opt for the most power I could legally use- the 22 mag.

The 17 is for children! And its sole purpose was to give the gun industry something new to sell to folks and is not suitable in my opinion to make quick, clean, humane kills on yotes.

I have a Ruger 22 mag semi auto and love it. fast and accurate to 100 yds with sufficient killing power with in 100 yards.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

> The 17 is for children! And its sole purpose was to give the gun industry something new to sell to folks and is not suitable in my opinion to make quick, clean, humane kills on yotes.


 I killed my first yote at 73yds on a trot. 1 shot with the 17gr V-max and it went down like a ton of bricks. All about shot placement. I will admit my wife thinks I am a large child, but I do know my .17HMR will drop a yote at that range no problem.

I am sure the many adults around who enjoy shooting their .17's would be shocked to learn that it is for kids!


----------



## maranatha77 (Oct 27, 2008)

I love my 17 Remington. It shoots like a laser out to 200 yards. My longest shot on a gopher (size of a 1/2 litre water bottle) was 320 yards, shooting off a stump. I held only 3 inches above it's head and it hit him in the chest. At that range the 20 gr Vmax acted like a heavier bullit and passed through and blew out the back of the gopher. At 200 the bullit will not pass through but will shear the front of the chest and ribs off leaving the guts laying on the ground next the the obviously dead varmit. Inside 100 there is a good chance the head will pop off and fly 15 feet.

If it is safety you desire, I think this is the safest round there is. I feel there is no chance of a ricochet. My muzzle velocity is just over 4300fps. The bullit is so light and fast that it will not pass through a 1/2 litre water bottle, full of water, at 100 yards. The front of the bottle just goes away. I shot a dead doe's head with it. The bullit blew up on impact and did not penatrate far. I tried some harder bullits on a frozen head and they went in nicely. Tiny entry hole, no exit.

Google "17 rem." There is some good writing about this round by people who own them. The only bad stuff is from the people who don't own one. Guys kill coyotes all the time and prefer the 17 rem over the fast 22's. I have not killed a coyote with it yet but I have no doubt it would slap it down easily. Coyotes are pretty light skinned, but quick. The 17 Rem is traveling almost 3.5 times fast than the rim fires. It is so fast that you get to see the action through your scope because you won't have time to blink and the coyote won't have time to move.

At men's retreat, my friends had their .17 HMRs. They were fun and relatively cheap to shoot. But when I was hitting the top of a steel fence post (1 1/4 inches wide by 4 inches tall) repeatedly at 200 yards, they put their guns down and shot my 17 Rem.

I hope you don't think I am bragging on myself.....Just the round. You can have the same results. One note is that I use reloads. The factory loads fly all over with my Remington 700.

Sorry for the novel but I think a lot of my 17 Rem! God bless and good hunting....<><


----------



## 223 widow maker (Nov 26, 2008)

small


----------



## maximini14 (Dec 19, 2007)

the 17 rem is not a rimfire


----------

